# New Kenmore washing machine, automatic water level question



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

DIY DUDE said:


> I am curious as to how this machine sense's how much water should be in the tub.


With one of these
http://img.en.china.cn/0/0,0,58,3110,360,360,c3a1a3a2.jpg


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

welcome to the new world of appliances. your owners guide should answer your Q. after first fill [very low] it agitates for a brief time, then based on input from electronic control and flow meter will then fill to what it determines is required. if you lift lid it will then go into default and fill to top. these ain't your Mother's washers anymore.


----------

